# Pics (and perhaps a second opinion?)



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes, the fuzzy ones are only a few hours to a few days old.


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah, thankyou. I was hoping that's all it was, but my carni-queen is dark, and these guys looked almost albino in comparison!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Fantastic pictures!!

I saw some newly emerged looking bees in a massive swarm I caught yesterday, has anyone ever witness that before??


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

I haven't, but I've only been in the middle of a swarm once (and it was very cool! they surrounded and brushed me a little and mostly ignored me) but I don't see why not, if they were old enough to fly.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Usually a good portion of a swarm is made up of newly emerged bees who were unemployed because of the cutback on brood rearing and bees were emerging with no job to do.


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

Wow! Those are some pretty bees! I'd like to try a colony or five of Carniolans next spring. It would be cool if they stayed fuzzy like that =)


----------

